# blue phase ross goose



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

i took over 1200 pics last week of snow geese and got a pic of a blue phase (morph)ross goose...to bad its not a real crisp and clear pic as i dont think i will ever get another chance at one???


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!!!

I am in disbelief at this photo... I was under the strong impression that no such bird existed!

VERY cool photo!!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

nice pic. woulndn't mind having that bird come into my decoys. I would definately put him on the wall.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow!! 

You are one lucky sob to capture a picture of such a bird, given the odds.

"Researchers working on the nesting grounds have recorded rare occurrences of a blue color phase of the Ross goose. The weights, measurements and bill configuration of a few captured have revealed that they are dimensionally Ross geese. There is still considerable discussion between scientists over whether they are a genetic mutation of the Ross goose or the result of hybridization with the lesser snow goose. Eventually DNA analysis should clear up this mystery. *About one in 10,000 Ross are of this blue phase*."

http://www.greatnorthern.net/~dye/ross_geese.htm


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great picture! A few from this site have killed a couple of them in the spring season.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

yes somewhat of a rare bird.... estimated pop of ross geese 1million. 
1 in 10,000 morph or blue that would be total of 100..
i would guess there is a few more than that out there..
one thing its the rarest bird you can legally shoot.....


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Rare enough to be a great trophy. For as few that get harvested or even photographed, that is a big deal. Sweet pics, keep em coming!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool pic. Nice looking little goose. Great photo. Did you get it?

Good work,
Dan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That is awesome


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sweet pic! I have always been under the impression that they are all hybrids. Ross/lesser snows. I have been fortunate enough to see two of them harvested and it turns out they are more common then once thought.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

hOW CLOSE WHERE YOU TO IT


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

blazedillon said:


> hOW CLOSE WHERE YOU TO IT


WHERE WAS THAT AT


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

there is a wildlife photographer who has a sweet site and he has like 20 pics of collared/banded BPR's.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Lame Duck Images....google it.


----------

